# Linking a .pdf file using Web Easy 7



## linoleyumm (Jan 19, 2009)

I would like to link a .pdf file to the website that I have built for the company I work for using Web Easy Professional 7. What is the easiest way to go about this? Copy and paste only copies words, not the formatted file. I appreciate any response and help.

Thank you,

Lindsey


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

1) Upload your .pdf file to somewhere on the web(i assume your website would be the easiest place)
2) add a link to the .pdf file to your site.

If you want to actually Embed the PDF file in a webpage that's a different story, but post back saying so and i'll explain.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## linoleyumm (Jan 19, 2009)

Jamey,

I would like to embed the .pdf file into a webpage.

Thanks in advance,

Lindsey


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey, easiest way is:


```
<embed src="[your pdf's url here]" width="[width of the pdf]" height="[height of the pdf]" href="[your pdf's url here]"></embed>
```
Basically just embed it using the embed tag. =]

Cheers,
Jamey


----------

